# The new portable amp Aune B1



## ph0n6

Saw this today: http://pub.hifidiy.net/index.php?m=content&c=index&a=show&catid=190&id=11
 Wonder if anyone has their hands on it yet? Very promising I must say. Will try it at my local store tomorrow. This may be the JDS C5 rival (around the same price here in my country).
  
 Review by cleg: http://www.head-fi.org/products/aune-b1/reviews/12574
                redfx: http://redfx.ucoz.ru/publ/review_aune_b1_must_have_for_the_enthusiast/1-1-0-27


----------



## tepet08

one of the store in my town have this and highly rated Cayin C5 to demo.one of these day I will be going there to give both a listen.Im in a need for portable amp for my Alpha Prime.C5 users said it was very capable with that phone..Will report back once i had a listen.


----------



## Cecala

Impressive although power output a bit on the low side.


----------



## palermo

Is that class A amp on B1 similar to discrete amp on CL Picollo and ALO National plus ?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Where I can purchase one


----------



## ph0n6

midnightempest said:


> Where I can purchase one


 
  
 Most Audio store in VN has it. Taobao has tons of seller of these thing (credibility should be questioned though). I think Shenzhen Audio will have these in stock soon.


----------



## redfx

I have not Aune B1, but my Chinese friend sent real photos:
 (Warning, many photos)


  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
















  



  


 And may be in near time store Tennmak can offer Aune B1

 PS S/N 0001!


----------



## redfx

My B1 is coming to me
 PS Tennmak offer Aune B1 for $210, but "Google sells cheaper"


----------



## ph0n6

redfx said:


> My B1 is coming to me
> PS Tennmak offer Aune B1 for $210, but "Google sells cheaper"




Has it arrived yet? Would love to hear your impression


----------



## redfx

ph0n6 said:


> Has it arrived yet? Would love to hear your impression


 

 On the way.
 My friend got the B1 and wrote to me about the amplifier. B1 - neutral, amazingly detailed and honest.


----------



## Mooses9

interesting.


----------



## ph0n6

redfx said:


> On the way.
> My friend got the B1 and wrote to me about the amplifier. B1 - neutral, amazingly detailed and honest.




2nd to that, though not my taste so I didn't get it. And it is pretty hot (literally) too.


----------



## cleg

Mine arrived recently, I've made small video

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2NHszPLlqs[/VIDEO]

Actually, B1 is really different from "traditional" amplifiers. I didn't made A/B comparisons yet, but I like B1s details and neutral sound


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

cleg said:


> Mine arrived recently, I've made small video
> 
> Actually, B1 is really different from "traditional" amplifiers. I didn't made A/B comparisons yet, but I like B1s details and neutral sound


 
  
  
 Does it Heats up?


----------



## cleg

midnightempest said:


> Does it Heats up?




yes, it became a little bit warm


----------



## bugula

Just got mine today too - haven't put it through its paces yet but I really like the build and design of it.


----------



## isibn95

mine is arriving tomorrow !   my feedback =====> for the next week end !


----------



## tepet08

I get to test this side-by-side with Cayin C5 today.source is DX90 (lurker's latest firmware) and phone is MrSpeaker's Alpha Prime.Cayin clearly more suitable for driving an ortho.B1 somehow make it sound veiled.maybe it's the synergy thingy or not enough power to drive an ortho.


----------



## ph0n6

tepet08 said:


> I get to test this side-by-side with Cayin C5 today.source is DX90 (lurker's latest firmware) and phone is MrSpeaker's Alpha Prime.Cayin clearly more suitable for driving an ortho.B1 somehow make it sound veiled.maybe it's the synergy thingy or not enough power to drive an ortho.




Doesn't sound veiled to me. It does make the mid thinner though (compared to the E12A that is), Though it's been quite sometime since I last heard it so might not be accurate.


----------



## ReizeiMako

I have E12A already and if B1 make the vocal thinner I think I should stick with my Fiio product.


----------



## ph0n6

reizeimako said:


> I have E12A already and if B1 make the vocal thinner I think I should stick with my Fiio product.


 
 The Soundstage and Detail does improve from the E12A though. But it gets fatigue for me after half an hour listening to it, so I didn't buy it. Could be a good synergy for the warm headphones though.


----------



## kablecorner

Just got mine from a1futureshop:
  
 http://a1futureshop.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=748
  
 Only available in black. Silver isn't yet release!.  Brief test with the Dunu Dn-2000.
 First thing I noticed was it's power to drive these IEM. Only ahd the volumn to about 9 o'clock and that's plenty of volume to me. Will run in for some hours before a review.


----------



## redfx

$289.00?
$199.50 SG Post free on Aliexpress(work after February 26)


----------



## Charliemotta

Wow, $100 less?? I can buy a few other things for $100.


----------



## kablecorner

It's $289AUD  .
  
 Aliexpress is $199.50 US  currency. Convert it back to Australian dollar works out to be same price


----------



## redfx

225.57USD? OK.


----------



## 40lb

I like the design of the B1 however I can't wrap my head around why they didn't include a way to indicate what volume you have it at.


----------



## 40lb

Some eye candy


----------



## redfx

40lb said:


> Some eye candy


 
 That's right


----------



## Charliemotta

Amazon has the B1 for $199 also.


----------



## toxicdrift

guys which headphones r u guys using it with the aune b1 . ...could u mention a bit more information about the sound and how it drives them?


----------



## 40lb

Day two


----------



## Nanor

What is the output impedance ?
 (cant find it on Aune web site)
  
 -- sorry for my poor english --


----------



## 40lb

Output Power: 300Ω class-A 100mw
  
 That is straight out of the manual and unfortunately that is all it says.


----------



## Nanor

Thank you.
  
 > 300Ω class-A 100mw
 I think that mean "able to give 100mw on a 300Ω load".
  
 But the value of the "output impedance" seems impossible to find.
  
 -- sorry for my poor english --


----------



## aharitt

I just ordered mine today with 2 days shipping. I am excited to try this one


----------



## Charliemotta

Make sure you give us a review!!   ♫


----------



## toxicdrift

yep looking fwd for more reviews, im considering picking this amp up for the k7xx .. im heading to thailand & singapore this month so will get a demo there and see how it sounds and hopefully pick it up


----------



## redfx

Very nice sound - superdetailed and living, soundstage is perfect! Solid build, pretty design!
 Nice with:
 - Dunu DN-2000
 - Dunu Titan 1(this model need hard control for the bass, it's ok with B1)
 - Brainwavz HM5
 - Somic MH407[12ом, 99 dB; OEM: Fischer Audio SBA-03, Prology PL-170, Meelectronics A161P]
  
 I don't now input impedance of Aune B1. IMHO, B1 have big input impedance and cannot right work with cheap audio source via them headphone output. Only Line Out!


----------



## 40lb

I'm find the B1 to be a warm and detailed amp. I'm liking it very much; it's easily in the run to be my favorite amp. However because it is a warm I don't think is pairs well with warm headphones, something just doesn't sound right to me. With that said, paired with the HD800 it's almost like a dream come true. Finally I got an amp that tames the HD800 killer treble. The only thing I don't like about the sound is that is not as detailed or has as wide a soundstage as my other amps but over-all its one the best.
  
   As for the body it's amazing eye candy and feels solid. The switches aren't flushed and it can be annoying sometimes plus they wiggle. Last but not least there is no volumes indicator and it drives me crazy. The volume knob is stiff don't get me wrong I don't think it'll move on it's own but it gets annoying not knowing where I have the volume set to.


----------



## Mapringg

Do you think this amp will work great with a SE846. I am using it my phone at the moment and the sound isnt so good at all. I'm new to all this audiophile so sorry if I don't understand anything. Thank you


----------



## aharitt

mapringg said:


> Do you think this amp will work great with a SE846. I am using it my phone at the moment and the sound isnt so good at all. I'm new to all this audiophile so sorry if I don't understand anything. Thank you


 
 I don't use SE846, but I use SE425 with this amp.  Since IEM doesn't need much power, I don't expect any improvement from direct connection to AK120, which is my source. What I can say is that sound from B1 is at least as good as AK120, which is very good already. So I am not sure you need this amp just for SE846. But if you have other receivers, definitely I recommend this amp. It runs HD650 and DT1350 very well. I say the sound of this amp is very 'pure.'  It doesn't add or remove any flavor from your source.


----------



## Mapringg

aharitt said:


> I don't use SE846, but I use SE425 with this amp.  Since IEM doesn't need much power, I don't expect any improvement from direct connection to AK120, which is my source. What I can say is that sound from B1 is at least as good as AK120, which is very good already. So I am not sure you need this amp just for SE846. But if you have other receivers, definitely I recommend this amp. It runs HD650 and DT1350 very well. I say the sound of this amp is very 'pure.'  It doesn't add or remove any flavor from your source.


My phone is the HTC one m8.I will be using this amp to connect with the m8 directly. I'm not so sure on this order lol


----------



## 40lb

If you are just using your cell phone I think it would be best to invest in a portable DAC or DAP instead. Then from there decide if you want a portable amp. I would recommend the B1 otherwise.


----------



## Mapringg

I also want to be able to use it with my laptop too.


----------



## 40lb

mapringg said:


> I also want to be able to use it with my laptop too.


 
   Then I would highly recommend a DAC instead. That way more possibilities can be open to you. However if you really just want an amp the B1 is great for a beginner/first-timer.


----------



## aharitt

This is my first review on audio equipment. I will post of a formal product review. Here, I share a little preview 
  
 ===
  
 AUNE B1 is an outlier in portable headphone amps. It has two characteristics that are rarely used to describe other portable amps. Class-A and discrete.
  
 (You can skip this if you are familiar with the terms.) For your information, there are multiple types of amplification methods. Class-A, class-B, class-AB, and class-D. Class-C is not used for audio system. Class-A is simple and is considered to make the best sound (the least distortion). However, class-A requires constant currents running even though there is no incoming signal. It has disadvantages of wasting power (i.e., short battery life) and creating heat. That’s why class-A is a rare exception for a portable amp. Yet, B1 has a decent battery life of 10 hours (or 5 hours with high currents, which will be explained later).
  
 For the term ‘discrete,’ you can find a long-time debate about ‘op-amp vs. discrete.’ It is actually ‘op-amp IC vs. discrete,’ because op-amps can be made using discrete circuits. Op-amps can save space and manufacturing cost, and usually require less power than discrete circuits doing the same thing. That’s why the most of portable amps use op-amp chips. But many people think discrete amp sounds better than op-amp chips. (Personally I don't agree.) B1 chose discrete circuit to make their amp and you can see it through the two windows of the front panel. 
  
 We know that discrete class-A amplifier doesn’t automatically mean that it sounds better. There are more factors than a circuit design. Choosing class-A and discrete can be a marketing strategy rather than a necessary. But the chose was a wise one and it works !!
  
 For design, B1 looks great. You can tell that it is at least $200 worth. On the front panel, there are two windows showing the circuit, which is very nice. Volume and in/out ports are at the top side. The right side has a button and a small light with which you can check remaining battery life. The left side has a power switch, a gain switch, and a current switch. The gain switch toggles the output gain between 5 db and 15 db. For a high impedance phone, such as HD650, you will need the high gain. The current switch (labeled as class-a) toggles output current between 20 mA and 40 mA. Selecting the current to 40 mA reduces the battery life to half (5 hours), but it feeds power-hungry headphones better. I believe that B1 can run the most of (if not all) headphones. It had no problem to run HD650 (300 ohm) with the low current selection.
  
 For the sound, it is hard to describe. I say B1 sounds very ‘pure.’ It doesn’t add or remove any flavor from the source. Someone says that B1 sounds warm, but I don’t hear it. For me, B1 just adds more power without changing a sound signature. Isn’t this what a good amplifier is supposed to do?  Please note that my main source is AK120. Improving sound of AK120 is not an impossible job, but a tough one. With line-out from AK120 to B1, I really enjoy music from B1. I hear crisp high and tight bass. I don't hear any boost with bass. The mid is fine too. I feel that the mid is a little bit forwarding, but it is early too tell. I will update my impression later.   
  
 Other than B1, I have MF V-CAN and FiiO E11k to compare with. Comparing with those amps, B1 sounds brighter. This is expected.  V-CAN is known to be warm.  E11k has a little bit of bass boosting, even though bass circuit is off.  
  
 I use HD650, DT1350, and SE425.  SE425 doesn't need additional power. Still SE425 sounds fine with B1. It means that B1 would work fine with low impedance phones. DT1350 matches well, IMO. But someone may think that the combo is too bright, or even piercing.  The best match for me is with HD650. Combination of B1 and HD650 sounds the best. 
  
 Update: I matched B1 with iPhone 5s. I can hear sound improvement. The first one I notice is wider sound stage. The sound is fuller with better control. I think I can live with B1+5s combination if I don't have AK120  
  
 I see two cons. First one is heat. Definitely it gets warm  During the winter, it is good. However, soon I will not want to keep it in the inside pocket of my jacket. Second one is the charging usb port. B1 uses micro usb for charging, which is kind of a standard now.  But the unit I got has the usb port a little tilted.  So putting a micro usb plug into the port needs a technique.  Better quality management is desired. 
  
 Actually one more con. The size. The spec says the height is 110 mm. But it is actually 120 mm. So it is a little bit big to carry around. For size-wise I prefer E11k which is perfect size for AK120. 
  
 Overall, B1 is very unique. Someone may argue class-A and discrete are just for marketing. But for me, it shows how much AUNE, the company, is serious about the sound quality. And B1 delivers the result. It sounds very good in a pure way. I absolutely recommend this amp.


----------



## kablecorner

If you are in Australia I suggest to spend a little more  buy from Australia just in case something goes wrong. Save you having all the hassle to ship back to the US.
  
 http://a1futureshop.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=89_277&product_id=748


----------



## rontant

Any comparison with Cayin C5?


----------



## aharitt

rontant said:


> Any comparison with Cayin C5?


 
 I don't have Cayin C5. But I can tell that I am liking B1 more and more every day.
  
 I have used Musical Fidelity V-CAN when I work on my desk with HD650. I know that V-CAN is not the top of the line, but it was highly regarded back then. It is a desktop headphone amp which is powered by its own power unit (V-PSU). 
  
 Now I don't use my desk-fi solution. I just listen out of B1. Definitely clearer than V-CAN. Well-managed treble and bass. Sound stage is about right. 
  
 I wonder how other headphone amps sound. I have E11k, but it is just for portable use. E11k is a great product but can't compete with B1. There may be better amps than B1. But the difference would be very marginal. I can't image any amp can make huge jump from B1. It already sounds so good.


----------



## 40lb

rontant said:


> Any comparison with Cayin C5?




 I don't have both on me right now but from what I remember the B1 was more prefered the only thing I can say the C5 has is better soundstage and more output


----------



## aharitt

It appears that B1s are sold out at Amazon and other on-line stores. They say that more units will be available in April. I am glad I grabbed one when I could.    
  
 BTW, will AUNE make B1 mk2? It will be great if they do. I hope they make it possible to identify at where the volume is and use better parts for the side switches.


----------



## redfx

My review Aune B1: http://redfx.ucoz.ru/publ/review_aune_b1_must_have_for_the_enthusiast/1-1-0-27


----------



## aharitt

redfx said:


> My review Aune B1: http://redfx.ucoz.ru/publ/review_aune_b1_must_have_for_the_enthusiast/1-1-0-27




What a great review! Why don't you post the review on head-fi?


----------



## redfx

aharitt said:


> What a great review! Why don't you post the review on head-fi?


 

 Thank you, *aharitt.* This is my first review in English. My knowledge of English is not very good - I need a lot of time for such work.


----------



## aharitt

redfx said:


> Thank you, *aharitt.* This is my first review in English. My knowledge of English is not very good - I need a lot of time for such work.


 
 Your English is better than mine  I believe you can post the review on head-fi as it is.


----------



## ph0n6

I would say go for it mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your review is fine, will update it to my first post in a moment


----------



## rontant

I wonder how you guys stack your B1 with your DAP. Can any show with photos? If I own one, I would hate to have the nice view of those  twin windows blocked by the DAP.


----------



## aharitt

rontant said:


> I wonder how you guys stack your B1 with your DAP. Can any show with photos? If I own one, I would hate to have the nice view of those  twin windows blocked by the DAP.




This is how I stack DAP with B1. You don't have to block the windows


----------



## rontant

What dap is that? You put your dap at the bottom face down?


----------



## aharitt

rontant said:


> What dap is that? You put your dap at the bottom face down?


 
 It is iPod video. In this picture, yes. The iPod is face down. I use AK120 or iPod with B1. Both in the same layout. I will put more pictures tonight, when I get home.


----------



## rontant

aharitt said:


> It is iPod video. In this picture, yes. The iPod is face down. I use AK120 or iPod with B1. Both in the same layout. I will put more pictures tonight, when I get home.


 
  
 Wouldn't facing down cause scratches on the screen?


----------



## georgelai57

Headfonia's review is out http://www.headfonia.com/aune-b1-vincent/


----------



## aharitt

rontant said:


> Wouldn't facing down cause scratches on the screen?


 
 Well. If the B1 and a DAP face back to each other, one of them needs to face down, if you put them flat  I don't worry too much about scratch because I don't move them around.


----------



## 40lb

Two words..... Rubber bands.

The B1 unfortunately doesn't come with some but it is handy to have some.


----------



## aharitt

40lb said:


> Two words..... Rubber bands.
> 
> The B1 unfortunately doesn't come with some but it is handy to have some.


 
 That's right. Due to the rubber bands, the screen doesn't touch the surface even though it faces down  So no worries.


----------



## aharitt

georgelai57 said:


> Headfonia's review is out http://www.headfonia.com/aune-b1-vincent/


 
 Nice review. It addresses my complaints well. Those are the reasons that I am waiting for a next version of B1, even though I like it a lot as it is.


----------



## rontant

georgelai57 said:


> Headfonia's review is out http://www.headfonia.com/aune-b1-vincent/




Those auto-destruct and ear-destruct switches sound serious.


----------



## shigzeo

rontant said:


> Those auto-destruct and ear-destruct switches sound serious.


 

 (Writer of the headfonia review chiming in)
  
 Honestly, the warning NOT to engage an easily sliding switch whilst the amp is on is poor form. And the gain switch is going to move when you slide the amp in and out of your pocket. Both should be addressed. And the B1 is a GREAT sounding amp. I'd love for gain to drop by 10dB across the board, but realise that probably isn't possible. 6dB may be doable within the B1's circuitry. If that were adjusted and the self-destruct CLASS A switch were moved to a dip switch, or hidden prick-switch, the B1 would easily be my biggest recommendation in its price class. Amazing sound.


----------



## redfx

I use the amplifier more than one month and never turn on the switch current when it is used. However, when I created a thread on another forum, I added a warning in red letters:
Important: The manufacturer prohibits the use of switch-level output current of the amplifier when it is used! Using switch output current level during operation may damage the amplifier and / or harm to health and / or property of the user! Before using switch-level output current, turn off the amplifier!
 Added to my review.


----------



## aharitt

redfx said:


> I use the amplifier more than one month and never turn on the switch current when it is used. However, when I created a thread on another forum, I added a warning in red letters:
> Important: The manufacturer prohibits the use of switch-level output current of the amplifier when it is used! Using switch output current level during operation may damage the amplifier and / or harm to health and / or property of the user! Before using switch-level output current, turn off the amplifier!
> Added to my review.


 

 Actually I moved the current switch couple of times just to hear the effect, *when the power is ON*. I was not aware of the warning  It appears that it didn't make any damage so far though. I feel that I am lucky


----------



## redfx

aharitt said:


> Actually I moved the current switch couple of times just to hear the effect, *when the power is ON*. I was not aware of the warning  It appears that it didn't make any damage so far though. I feel that I am lucky


 

 Sorry, I forget it.
 Quickest and cheapest option:


----------



## shigzeo

redfx said:


> Sorry, I forget it.
> Quickest and cheapest option:


 

 There go Vincent's stylistic charms.


----------



## wega03

Can anyone tell me how good sound the b1 with akg k7xx??


----------



## redfx

aharitt said:


> Actually I moved the current switch couple of times just to hear the effect, *when the power is ON*. I was not aware of the warning  It appears that it didn't make any damage so far though. I feel that I am lucky


 

 Hmmm, now I think the problem is "overblown" and "Important: The manufacturer prohibits the use of switch-level output current of the amplifier when it is used! Using switch output current level during operation may damage the amplifier and / or harm to health and / or property of the user! Before using switch-level output current, turn off the amplifier!" wrong.
 Correctly write? Aune say: Never flip this button[switch "Class A"] under B1 is working.


----------



## shigzeo

redfx said:


> Hmmm, now I think the problem is "overblown" and "Important: The manufacturer prohibits the use of switch-level output current of the amplifier when it is used! Using switch output current level during operation may damage the amplifier and / or harm to health and / or property of the user! Before using switch-level output current, turn off the amplifier!" wrong.
> Correctly write? Aune say: Never flip this button[switch "Class A"] under B1 is working.


 

 The importance of clear, concise copy can never, ever be underestimated.


----------



## redfx

I ordered a player and want to order a stacking cable for this combo with elbow plugs.
 But the height of the knob 7.8mm. Neutrik has the size of 6mm(or not?) and is not suitable for this purpose.
 Maybe someone knows the name of the original plug and the size?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## redfx

Found a lot with the plug.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  


 
  
 Counted, the size - 12mm.
 Brand?


----------



## toxicdrift

got to demo it in thailand last month but was on pre order there, loved the akg k7xx + b1 combo. just ordered mine from penon audio yesterday. i should have it within a week


----------



## AuneAudio

Hello everyone , did any one want join the free review tour of the aune B1 headphone amp ? May be can check this link :


http://www.head-fi.org/t/765999/aune-b1-headphone-amp-worldwide-review-tour-reviewers-wanted


----------



## kawaivpc1

Awesome product... try a portable tube amp next time.


----------



## autumnholy

Just had the B1 here.
  
 The box is a bit tricky to open. Inside it comes with standard Micro USB cable and interconnect. 
  
 Since this is a Class A design, the amp will get hot, but not scorching. Aluminium chassis helps, I guess, to let the heat go...let it go...
  
 Love the yellow lights inside the glass when powered on. Is this thing a dual-mono design? Hope so,
  
 Volume pot is a bit flat. Kinda hard to dial when both sides are crowded by the interconnect and headphone jack.
  
 Gain, Class A, and Power switch is quite flat. But still I won't want to put this thing in my pocket. My body does not welcome that heat dissipated on the unit. Plus it carries a bit weight on its own.
  
 Sound Impression:
 Paired with AK120 to FAD FIBASS: Sounds wider with clearer vocals. Bass punches with authority. Slight harsher treble which is to be expected of FIBASS's true nature with lesser source. Dial at low gain and "-" Class A.
  
 Paired to HD800: Not so wide stage. Sounds full with great slam. Not piercingly harsh treble. Power isn't an issue since I'm only using low gain with "+" Class A switch, and i haven't dial finish the volume pot.
  
 This amp is definitely not neutral, not like Alo Rx which I heard that didn't mess anything delivered straight out of Ak120. However, I didn't really want it to sound neutral. Aune B1 provides a fuller note which is to my liking, especially vocals and smoother overall sound.


----------



## Sopheus

Hi there,

How is Aune B1 compare to Cayin C5 (http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726) in terms of sound quality?

How is JVC's HA-FX850 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/708427/the-new-jvc-fx850-woodie-perfection-a-review/1260) with Aune B1? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## autumnholy

sopheus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How is Aune B1 compare to Cayin C5 (http://www.head-fi.org/products/cayin-c5-portable-hifi-audio-headphone-amplifier/reviews/11726) in terms of sound quality?
> 
> ...


 
  
 B1 is warm. C5 is quite powerful. Even with low gain. It can easily power an ortho like HE400i or HE560 (in terms of loudness). B1 excels in smoothness. C5 is more v-shaped than B1. Staging wise, C5 is more defined.
  
 Portability? C5 wins. It doesn't get as hot as B1's Class-A heat.
  
 I didn't try it with FX850. FX850 gave me that edginess in treble that I find a hard time tolerating, and also the bass. I don't know if B1 can take away the edge, but I suspect B1 will not lessen the bass.


----------



## 2tigers

Using the B1 with Fiio x3ii and AKG 701. I am enjoying the smooth and warm (not tube like) sound in this pairing. A lovely combo however it's not without a few caveats. The heat is annoying but not something that will stop me from using the B1 however the heat and the general size of the amp makes it less portable compared with the C5 (which I tested before deciding on the B1).
 Another thing is that for my listening preference the class A has to be selected. For me it makes a world of difference in the sound. This unfortunately this has another side effect other than the heat.....yes.. a short battery life. So far its given me only about 4 hours.


----------



## toxicdrift

@2tigers could u post a pic please of the x3ii with the b1 .. im looking to get a dap later on and just wanted to check them out for the size.. also r u using low or high gain with the 701's. I cant wait for mine to get delivered.. stuck with customs for now, should get it this week


----------



## 2tigers

I was switching between low and high gain but always at Class A+.  Here you go :-


----------



## autumnholy

It's always on Class A. Just that you can choose either 20ma or 40ma output.


----------



## 2tigers

Yes you are right. I was mistaken. For the K701 I have to run it at 40ma output for good sound.


----------



## autumnholy

yeah, it does run out the battery faster, but music is all we're after!


----------



## avitron142

There's an official Aune B1 thread here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/768150/aune-b1-impressions-appreciation-thread
  
 Please try to post all impressions and reviews there! Thank you so much for your cooperation.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Also a Canadian tour being set up, for any Canucks on the fence who want to try the B1 out. *LINK*.


----------



## redfx

Photo: Aune B1 with ihifi 800, Dunu Titan 1, Dunu DN-2000, PartsLabs for Aune B1(Cardas 2x21)


----------



## gieonly

I just ordered the B1, hope it'll be arrived within a week...Cant wait to try this amp...
 Does anyone paired B1 with DX90?Now I only use the DX90 directly to Westone 4r and Grado Sr325is (modded)
 I dont think that I will need to switch on the gain cuz my cans are low impedance. but...
 Do I need to switch on the Class A to drive my cans properly?


----------



## Cotnijoe

gieonly said:


> I just ordered the B1, hope it'll be arrived within a week...Cant wait to try this amp...
> Does anyone paired B1 with DX90?Now I only use the DX90 directly to Westone 4r and Grado Sr325is (modded)
> I dont think that I will need to switch on the gain cuz my cans are low impedance. but...
> Do I need to switch on the Class A to drive my cans properly?


 
  
 I've been using the B1 with the DX90. The B1 will have plenty of juice for both of those without having to touch the Class A switch.


----------



## gieonly

cotnijoe said:


> I've been using the B1 with the DX90. The B1 will have plenty of juice for both of those without having to touch the Class A switch.


 
 I still not quite understand about the use of the current switch-the Class A switch.
 the gain pump up the volume, Class A switch pump up the power, right? if we pump up the power, does it pump up the volume too?
 and so, is it just similar between the gain and the class A switch?
 sorry for this newbie...


----------



## Cotnijoe

gieonly said:


> I still not quite understand about the use of the current switch-the Class A switch.
> the gain pump up the volume, Class A switch pump up the power, right? if we pump up the power, does it pump up the volume too?
> and so, is it just similar between the gain and the class A switch?
> sorry for this newbie...


 
  
 The current switch so far has been fairly hit and miss for people on the forums. Some have stated a very slight change in the sound, while others have said they hear absolutely no difference. You can play with it yourself to see what kind of results you get, but neither one of your two headphones really needs extra current to run them regardless.
  
 In terms of gain, I also wouldnt see them needing to use high gain either.


----------



## Buhagim

Read my review for more information......


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I really love the sound from B1.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

I keep reading how people are referring the amp having a "Class A" switch? Makes no sense? So when the switch is not on it's not in Class A? How is that possible?


----------



## avitron142

hi-fi'er said:


> I keep reading how people are referring the amp having a "Class A" switch? Makes no sense? So when the switch is not on it's not in Class A? How is that possible?


 
 No class A switch, but a high-powered / low-powered switch, both from class A


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

avitron142 said:


> No class A switch, but a high-powered / low-powered switch, both from class A


 
 See that is what I thought too. I just kept seeing it referred to as a "Class A" switch. It even says on the amp, "Class A" + - as if it's an option to turn on and off instead of saying Current -20  or +40 MA makes more sense. Even on their site it was posted "a trendy looking portable amp that comes in at $199, has a gain switch and the ability to turn on its class A amp section" <Turn it on? So - turns if off is how you would then interpret which made no sense. 
  
 I kept reading this over and over again and thought how can you turn on Class A, that verbiage means it then can be turned off!?
  
 Good that it's always a CLASS A and nothing less or again it would not make sense, guess people are not describing it properly.
  
 Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## hakushondaimao

avitron142 said:


> No class A switch, but a high-powered / low-powered switch, both from class A


 

@avitron142, to go back to your question about the M2 DAP (in the comments on my review) being "Class A" and not driving high-powered phones with authority, perhaps it's that the M2 has a lower voltage (not switchable) than the B1?


----------



## avitron142

hakushondaimao said:


> @avitron142, to go back to your question about the M2 DAP (in the comments on my review) being "Class A" and not driving high-powered phones with authority, perhaps it's that the M2 has a lower voltage (not switchable) than the B1?


 
 Perhaps, but from what I remember with my time with the B1, even the low powered option powered my K7XX plenty (better than the M2), if on high gain. Maybe the M2 is low-gain, and low-voltage, but then (I think) that would be a waste of the Class A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was under the impression that the low-gain option was added in for IEM's, but that's limiting the Class A's power.


----------



## Sorpanino

Im ordering one!! when i get it ill tell you how it is!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

sorpanino said:


> Im ordering one!! when i get it ill tell you how it is!


 
 I pre-ordered and still nothing.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

hi-fi'er said:


> I pre-ordered and still nothing.


 
 Finally shipped!


----------



## turen009

hi-fi'er said:


> Finally shipped!


 
 Cool! let us know ur impressions.


----------



## screwdriver

got the silver and red Aune B1 , paired with dunu titan 1 and dx90 ibasso
 loving the combo


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

turen009 said:


> Cool! let us know ur impressions.


 
 I have put in a good 5 hours of straight listening with the B1 with all types of music just using my Creative Aurvana 3. I used these on purpose on the high gain to see if it would make a difference as they are not the best but not the worst earphones I have. 
  
 I used the high gain, and I have to say the B1 is quick, clean, powerful, and adds no coloration to the source and transfers over the source cleanly at all levels of listening, meaning it's clean and clear at low volume to full volume with 0% distortion. Some have said there is no background hiss. Well there is on high gain but it's extremely tiny and only detectable at more than 80% volume. Very very acceptable. Some have said it has a dark background, I agree 100%.  
  
 What impressed me the *most *is how it keeps it's clarity at full volume with authority. I love that! I like to listen to some favorite songs louder than others. This is how I determine what a portable amp can or can not do. Other amps I that I have seem to struggle out or distort at higher levels. I even tested some very high end recordings from Techmaster P.E.B and they sound clean, and clear at all levels. The bass is super heavy on from this artist and the B1 controlled the bass again with authority and no distortion. I even tried to throw in some EQ to see if I can cause any distortion and that idea failed miserably. It handled the added 40 and 80hz cleanly and accurately! I am impressed again.  
  
 The B1 makes me feel like I'm listening to my Asgard 2 which says a lot! I love the clarity and level of detail that it can produce. I have yet to really burn it in fully and I am already seeing this as my favorite next to my Cypherlabs and that was just out of my LG Optimus G Pro with ALAC and a line out! I can say this amp has made me end my search for a portable clean powerful amp.  
  
 I am kinda scared what it can do with my other earphones and other sources!


----------



## capnjack

I didn't think there were enough photos in this thread.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

After some more time with the B1, I have to say that it's so very much similar sounding to my Ray Samuels P-51. The B1 having a larger current ability than the P-51 is evident in the oomp of the sound, but all else it matches the P-51 on all other aspects. That is pretty amazing considering the P-51 is/was $375.00!


----------



## hakushondaimao

Canadian leg of the M2 DAP (Pro version) and B1 amp (2016 version) tag team tour is ready to go. Any takers? If so, head on over to http://www.head-fi.org/t/788289/aune-m2-32bit-dsd-portable-player-usa-and-canada-review-tour-thread to register.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

After more time I have to say it is my new best portable amp that rivals my Cypher Labs Duet that cost A LOT more!


----------



## Johnnystuff

Which kind of inputs does it accept? If I'm not wrong it's just 3.5mm and NOT coax/toslink right?

Also, can you recap me the main differences between the 2016 and 2015 version and how to spot them since I never saw "2016/2015" in the advertisment?


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

johnnystuff said:


> Which kind of inputs does it accept? If I'm not wrong it's just 3.5mm and NOT coax/toslink right?
> 
> Also, can you recap me the main differences between the 2016 and 2015 version and how to spot them since I never saw "2016/2015" in the advertisment?


 
 3.5mm jack only. 2016 has lower gain for IEM's. 2015 had higher gain but when used with IEM's at low volume the volume balance was off L/R. 2016 also has a small white dot on the volume knob, 2015 did not.


----------



## Johnnystuff

Looking around a bit I've seen the explicit "2016 version" stamp only on the official auneaudio site, which to me looks like all the others are still 2015's. Not even sure how much the gain problem with the 2015 version is a real problem or just a splitting the hair kind-of-problem, you know sometimes it happens just like that


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

johnnystuff said:


> Looking around a bit I've seen the explicit "2016 version" stamp only on the official auneaudio site, which to me looks like all the others are still 2015's. Not even sure how much the gain problem with the 2015 version is a real problem or just a splitting the hair kind-of-problem, you know sometimes it happens just like that


 
 The 2015 was a problem as it's higher gains with more sensitive IEM's people had to turn down the volume. In doing so there was a channel imbalance so that was addressed in the new version.


----------



## Johnnystuff

I'm in no rush so I can wait for the 2016 version to spread a bit more at least. At 150€ on aliexpress would be a no brainer.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

They may go fast. The 2016 was held back for weeks and they had a limited run. I would get one ASAP before they are swooped up. You won't be disappointed nor have any regrets  in owning one. This a hidden gem at this price.


----------



## Johnnystuff

You mean from the aune store?

Anyway, I just checked and they want 30$ extra for the delivery. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

johnnystuff said:


> You mean from the aune store?


 
 No from http://www.ingeniousingenuity.com/Aune--B1--Portable-Hi-Fi-Headphone-Amplifier_p_49.html


----------



## osman59

Hello everyone,
  
 Can we use Aune B1 while charging ( wall charger or from computer ) ?
  
 Best Regards.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

osman59 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can we use Aune B1 while charging ( wall charger or from computer ) ?
> 
> Best Regards.


 
 Yes.


----------



## osman59

Thanks for the very promt reply.
Regards


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

osman59 said:


> Thanks for the very promt reply.
> Regards


 
 Welcome. The B1 is a great amp. You will love it.


----------



## bharat2580

B1 is on its way , though i am really scared about the self and ear destruct buttons, don't want to destroy my 1 grand ciem's and my ears or the unit.
 please some detailed info on that?


----------



## redfx

bharat2580 said:


> B1 is on its way , though i am really scared about the self and ear destruct buttons, don't want to destroy my 1 grand ciem's and my ears or the unit.
> please some detailed info on that?


 
 Once I switched the button while listening to music (Dunu Titan 1). All is OK.


----------



## bharat2580

ones .........


----------



## bharat2580

hi guys, i don't hear any difference between the 40 and 20 ma gain settings. do you ?


----------



## thelonious58

Has anyone here used the B1 with the AKG K612? I listen at low to moderate volume, currently using a Topping Nx-1 from my iPod classic 160Gb via LOD L9 and am pleasantly surprised by the sound quality, plenty of detail and decent soundstage. Would the Aune B1 be a sensible replacement for the Topping Nx-1 if I only listen at moderate volume?


----------



## redfx

thelonious58 said:


> Has anyone here used the B1 with the AKG K612? I listen at low to moderate volume, currently using a Topping Nx-1 from my iPod classic 160Gb via LOD L9 and am pleasantly surprised by the sound quality, plenty of detail and decent soundstage. Would the Aune B1 be a sensible replacement for the Topping Nx-1 if I only listen at moderate volume?


 
 This is a much higher level of quality. Size and weight.


----------



## thelonious58

Thanks, but would it represent a worthwhile upgrade as I listen at low to medium levels?


----------



## redfx

thelonious58 said:


> Thanks, but would it represent a worthwhile upgrade as I listen at low to medium levels?


 
 Yes. A huge increase in audio quality and range.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

B1 is class A circuits and sounds like much more expense high end audio gear! improves almost every
 headphone I've connected to it and output of DAPS much more effective, controls bass much better
 than DAP amps....out of M2s Aune Dap (designed by same team) its reference level combo...
 out of Calyx M its kosmic class combo....


----------



## thelonious58

redfx said:


> Yes. A huge increase in audio quality and range.


 
 The only problem here in the UK is that you can only buy them from China (£139), thus having to wait a fair while and then having possible costs etc to return them if you don't like them, unlike for example Cayin C5 (£99) and Fiio A5 (£109) which can be bought on Amazon and returned without too much hassle


----------



## redfx

thelonious58 said:


> The only problem here in the UK is that you can only buy them from China (£139), thus having to wait a fair while and then having possible costs etc to return them if you don't like them, unlike for example Cayin C5 (£99) and Fiio A5 (£109) which can be bought on Amazon and returned without too much hassle


 
 Some things are worth the effort to get them.


----------



## bharat2580

thelonious58 said:


> The only problem here in the UK is that you can only buy them from China (£139), thus having to wait a fair while and then having possible costs etc to return them if you don't like them, unlike for example Cayin C5 (£99) and Fiio A5 (£109) which can be bought on Amazon and returned without too much hassle


 
 http://www.hifihut.ie/aune-b1-headphones-amplifier-black.html


----------



## thelonious58

bharat2580 said:


> http://www.hifihut.ie/aune-b1-headphones-amplifier-black.html



Thanks for the link!


----------



## wendyKL

Hi I've got the Audioquest Dragonfly red, is it worth me getting a dedicated amp like this one? I'm using the iphone as source with Spotify extreme.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Depends what IEMs or headphones you're using. The B1 by Aune is an excellent class A (pure current) amp that really makes headphones shine. the 2017 model has lowered ohm so no hiss in sensitive IEMs . It would give you
more dynamics in your headphones or iems and more musicality if the headphones are quality and up receiving
the increased power and clarity.  B1 is an excellent product and good value for the moo lah.


----------



## wendyKL

drbluenewmexico said:


> Depends what IEMs or headphones you're using. The B1 by Aune is an excellent class A (pure current) amp that really makes headphones shine. the 2017 model has lowered ohm so no hiss in sensitive IEMs . It would give you
> more dynamics in your headphones or iems and more musicality if the headphones are quality and up receiving
> the increased power and clarity.  B1 is an excellent product and good value for the moo lah.



I'm using Grado SR225s and Shure SE846. 

See I paid £170 today for the Audioquest Dragonfly red and this will be another $199. This puts it in the territory of of the Chord Mojo. I may just return the Dragonfly red and skip this but I really want it. I don't know what to do.


----------



## noknok23

Sorry if this has been asked already, couldnt find it in the thread:

Anyone has open their aune B1? Is the battery easily replaceable?


----------



## Benz-Fi

I'm wondering what the difference between the B1 and the B1s is, does anyone know?  -- Can't seem to find the answer by searching online and in the forums.


----------



## przem

noknok23 said:


> Anyone has open their aune B1?



I'm curious about this too. I absolutely love this amp, but the battery uses up quite quickly and I can't listen to it during the charging as it produces quite a lot of noise then.

So I'm looking for something that is as similar to this amp as possible, but charged from network, any recommendations? Maybe someone knows what's actually inside? This way I could search for equipment that's using the same components.
Alternatively I'd like to mod it, to eliminate that noise when charging, so it could be constantly connected to power while listening. Has anyone done that?


----------



## drbluenewmexico

przem said:


> I'm curious about this too. I absolutely love this amp, but the battery uses up quite quickly and I can't listen to it during the charging as it produces quite a lot of noise then.
> 
> So I'm looking for something that is as similar to this amp as possible, but charged from network, any recommendations? Maybe someone knows what's actually inside? This way I could search for equipment that's using the same components.
> Alternatively I'd like to mod it, to eliminate that noise when charging, so it could be constantly connected to power while listening. Has anyone done that?


did you try using it with a battery pack instead of usb or wall wart connection? sometimes reduces noise...


----------



## KarlHU

Just had my B1s, the tuning is more natural and detailed compared to B1. Considering the price difference it's a worthy upgrade.


----------

